# Green Machines



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all. 
I've had a few requests from DIY EV people about the supply of motors, batteries and controllers for people wanting to make their own 'clones' of the Green Machines. Up until now I've only been purchasing enough spares to support the Green Machines I've sold - so I've had to decline.

Recently I've had a bit of a change of heart and have decided that I will supply parts for the DIY crowd. There may be a small wait for bits that aren't in stock, but I can supply any part of a Green Machine T&C or Solo model that people may want.

With a welder and a bit of ingenuity, you could probably make a road registered Green Machine clone for maybe three thousand dollars. Mind you, no one has done it .....yet.

Cheers, 
www.greenmachines.co.nz


----------

